

$530/month AT&T iPhone plan (with a data limit) - Someone
https://static.ips.apple.com.edgekey.net/ipa_preauth/content/catalog/en_US/index.html

======
Someone
I knew mobile subscriptions aren't cheap in the US, 50 GB is not a low limit,
and it includes unlimited messages and minutes (with "No domestic roaming
charges") but $530 per month?

------
Raphmedia
... What?

That got to be some kind of business oriented shared plan, right?

